
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (February 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
jamii
SEEKING WORK - London or remote.

I specialize in algorithmic problems. Here are some things I've been working
on lately:

Scalable recommendations engine - <https://github.com/jamii/springer-
recommendations>

Concise pattern matching and parsing -
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4902219>

Parallelizing a constraint solver - [http://scattered-
thoughts.net/blog/2012/12/19/search-trees-a...](http://scattered-
thoughts.net/blog/2012/12/19/search-trees-and-core-dot-logic/)

I have a strong background in math (real analysis, probability, discrete
maths) and computer science (randomized algorithms, AI / epistemic logic,
machine learning). I'm comfortable with clojure, python, erlang and ocaml but
I will learn whatever is the right tool for the job.

I would consider full-time work for the right problem/team. I'm also
interested in partnering with other freelance developers to cover the whole
stack.

Resume - <http://scattered-thoughts.net/about.html>

Github - <https://github.com/jamii>

jamie@scattered-thoughts.net

~~~
daoudc
I'm considering freelancing in London - I'm also into machine learning and
algorithms. I would love to hear about your experience - has it been easy to
find work in this area?

~~~
jamii
I've just moved to London, but I don't expect it to be very easy to find
freelance work in ML. There are a limited number of companies who want to just
buy an API. While I've done ok going that route so far, I think long-term the
way to go is either to team up with some webdevs and offer full-stack product
development or specialize in BI/analytics and market myself to big companies.

------
Baltoli
17 year old iOS developer with a wide range of other skills. I'm looking to
take on some freelance work to add to my portfolio of work. I have previously
worked with companies such as Mostly Serious and Treehouse mobile, as well as
undertaking my own projects. Any offer would be fantastic, and you'd be
helping a young developer get a start in the industry. Feel free to contact me
with any questions or offers at bruce.collie@blueyonder.co.uk Thanks in
advance, Bruce Collie

------
vishaldpatel
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco Bay Area / Remote

As a freelancer, I can:

\- Create new features for / fix issues with your HTML/CSS, PHP or
Ruby(OnRails) based website / web application.

\- Create new pages / fix HTML / CSS issues with your layout.

\- Write features for / fix issues with your Wordpress site.

\- Create new SQL reports for / fix issues with your database server.

Here's some stuff you can check out:

My blog: <http://seevishal.com>

Personal Github account: <http://github.com/vishaldpatel/>

A small PHP based project: <http://craigsforms.com>

There are times when a client has a graphic designer they usually work with
and bring me in to do the technical end. There are also times when a client
expects me to handle the coordination - making sure I have what I need from
different stakeholders to drive the project forward. This is normal for me,
although work that involves a series of well-defined bugs and features does
occasionally turn up.

Please feel free to contact me via email: vishal@mobilefolk.com.

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Chicago (Willing to travel, too.)

Interface design shop. Specializing in visual design and front-end development
of applications and sites.

Proficient with: HTML(5), CSS, Javascript (jQuery), Wordpress, and Tumblr.
Also well versed in responsive design. Capable of working within Rails apps
using Rails templates (ERB) and the asset pipeline.

What clients say:

"Ryan Glover did a fantastic job building out a number of web properties for
us. He’s on the ball, executes action items quickly, stays on deadlines,
prices his services affordably and is a wonderful person to have as a
colleague. I’m a fan!" - Elliott Bisnow, Founder/CEO of Summit
(<http://summit.co>)

Looking to work with:

Corporations - Help with cleaning up existing software.

Startups - Looking for solid application UI and marketing.

Studios - Looking for help with overflow/extra pair of hands. Also, project
collaboration.

Portfolio & Information: <http://wellroundedgent.com> Contact:
studio@wellroundedgent.com

------
parrots
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Based outside of Philadelphia, PA)

I'm a developer with design chops focusing on creating web and iOS
applications. I love consulting with talented people to help realize great
ideas and solve interesting problems. I’m passionate about taking an active
role in my clients’ projects and hate just sitting back and being a dumb code-
monkey or pixel-pusher. I enjoy really digging into my clients' challenges and
working with them to come up with compelling solutions.

Technically speaking I'm strong in front-end (HTML5/CSS/jQuery), back-end
(PHP/MVC.NET), and (native) iOS development. I've been told my full-stack
knowledge paired with my ability to concentrate on the little details while
not loosing sight of the big picture is a unique and extremely valuable asset
to the teams I've worked with. The majority of startups I've worked with have
asked me to move and come work for them. So that's a good sign, right?

I just wrapped up a long-term contract with a startup on an iOS project (as
lead dev and a UX guy) and I'm ideally looking to take on another iOS project.

You can take a look at my portfolio for sample work
(<http://www.consumedbycode.com/>) and GitHub for sample public code
(<https://github.com/parrots>).

My contact information is on my website. I'd love to hear from you if you have
an interesting project to work on.

------
coffee
_~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

SEEKING WORK - Remote or On-Site, San Francisco Bay Area

_~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

    
    
      - 5 years Ruby on Rails (full stack).
      - 13 years of engineering.  
      - 4 years user growth.
      
    
      Looking for long-term or short-term consulting work.
    
    
      Specialize in Rails (full stack) and user growth 
      (marketing/advertising). I'm a hybrid coder and marketer
      with a proven track record. I love working on-site and
      work just as well remotely.
      
      
      I'm a friendly guy with an aggressive attitude and good 
      communication skills.
      
      
      I'm looking for projects solving real problems. My belief
      is that the product should reach customers ASAP and     
      that's what ultimately matters. Testing code is good, but 
      not the end-all be-all. Iterate on what works and make it 
      better. 
    
    
      I'm a believer in customer development, mining data for 
      user behavior that we can code into features and marketing 
      campaigns.
      
    
      Have built new, and worked on existing, Rails applications 
      including (but not limited to):
    
      - A permission based advertising platform.
    
      - An e-comm up-sell marketing platform.
    
      - A social media platform.
    
      - Most recently one of the largest e-commerce flash sales 
        sites.
      
      
    
      Contact me below to have your problems solved.
          
      Cheers!
    
      

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=coffee>

============================================================

------
akosednar
SEEKING WORK - Phoenix, AZ or Remote

I am currently seeking additional freelance or remote work to hep pay for my
BSE.

Here's a little about me....

I am an engineering student with a skill set that spans multiple disciplines
including Aerospace, and Computer Systems. I currently attend Arizona State
University and am seeking a BSE in Aerospace Engineering with a concentration
in Astronautics. I also am a member of the American Institute of Aeronautics
and Astronautics, National Society of Professional Engineers, and numerous
other groups.

I have over 4 years of experience in programing, and technical support. I have
worked with a variety of customers from small home users to even clients at
the University of Phoenix Stadium. In addition I have data center experience
managing our clients that we host out of the Phoenix NAP datacenter.

While freelancing for various clients, I have developed, and deployed many
hosting infrastructures on platforms such as Amazon's AWS, Microsoft's HyperV,
and Citrix's XenServer. I also have worked with clients to develop and deploy
many more complex systems such as systems for high availability, and sensitive
data storage (such as social security numbers).

My resume can be found at <http://anthonykosednar.com/resume/> . Code samples,
and references are available upon request.

My contact information is in my profile.

Thanks,

Anthony Kosednar

------
menloschool
SEEKING FREELANCER - SF Bay Area or Remote

Who are we looking for?

We would like to hire a competent and reliable freelancer with mostly frontend
(but also some backend) skills who can help us with web design/development
tasks on an on-going basis. Good communication skills are very important to
us, especially if you work remotely and may only ever talk to us over email or
phone. We'd like you to have a good eye for design (especially UX) and be able
to create some well thought out frontend code (Bootstrap ok). This can turn
into a steady stream of work and lots of potential referrals. We like
independent thinkers who don't need to be micromanaged, but we gladly provide
as much guidance as desired.

Who are we?

We're an elite private school (grades 6-12) in the San Francisco Bay Area. Our
mission is to make learning engaging, joyful, and fun. We love technology and
have some very competent hackers working for us. You would be working closely
with our full-time web developer, a Hacker News reader who used to be a
freelancer himself. We have a lot of exciting web projects coming up and could
use someone's help to get us to completion faster.

Interested?

Great! Send us an email (instructions in profile) with the following info:

\- your skills \- link(s) to previous work/portfolio/github or whatever shows
off your skills \- your rates \- your location

We're looking forward to hearing from you!

------
grizzles
SEEKING FREELANCER, Brisbane,AU or Remote - hn@uplink.info

Startup. Bright team. Looking for EOIs from hackers who would like to be part
of a great young company. Low, but not unreasonable pay. We compensate by
giving big bets on the company to people who work well with our team.

Our workflow: You will get a few compartmentalised, crystal clear jobs to do,
not a 1000 item todo list. It's mostly non-ui code.

Would suit

Android Backend specialist

Java Server side specialist

Android/Java/GWT/Javascript generalists.

iOS soon but not just yet.

~~~
usladha
Please check. Have sent you an email.

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Amsterdam, London, Remote.

I am a sysadmin who loves to efficiently solve business problems. With a
DevOps background, twelve years of sysadmin experience, and a passion for
problem-solving, I am keen to help HNers achieve their goals. My main areas of
expertise are: Scaling high traffic websites

    
    
        Designing highly-reliable applications
    
        Building applications on AWS
    
        Server maintenance and optimisation
    
        Reducing the cost of existing AWS resources
    
        Developing prototypes and full sites in Django
    

Although primarily a sysadmin, I am also experienced with Django/Python
development. I am building my own startup with these technologies, so I know
the sort of problems startups face.

I am building a business around the idea of a 'sysadmin as a service' for
those people who need regular sysadmin work, yet do not have enough projects
to justify hiring a full-time sysadmin. Would you like a friendly expert to
work on ad hoc projects and also be available for emergency support?

If you'd like to discuss any of these services in more detail, drop me an
email - mike@fadedink.co.uk

------
luckystrike
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I have been shipping software for more than 10 years now, and love building
high-quality products (or at least try my best for it!). I started freelancing
a few months ago after my stint as a single founder. One of my first clients
was a HN member for whom I did remote contract work for almost a couple of
months.

I am proficient with Ruby on Rails and generally quite adept at picking up new
technologies as per the needs of the product. I call myself a generalist, and
if you are a non-technical person, I can handle most of the things for you
that go in to building & launching a software product (including screen flows,
server-side programming, system administration, analytics & a little bit of
digital marketing.)

To give an example of me trying out new things, my current gig is related to
conversion optimization(s) and driving growth for a startup in the education
domain. I am up for any work that is challenging & stimulating.

Please see my profile for the contact & other relevant information. Just drop
a line to say hello, it's always good to interact with fellow HN members!

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now. I run a django dev shop,
currently taking gigs for it. Here's my portfolio: *
<http://www.cloudshuffle.com/>

* <http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

Contact details in my profile or the link above.

Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* <http://www.ecomarket.com> \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* <http://www.teaspiller.com> \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* <http://www.knowyourbank.com>

* <http://www.garnishbar.com> \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* <http://www.fertilityplanit.com>, built their self serve ad network + billing and payments.

* <http://www.turlytag.com> \- an app to connect owners with people who found their lost items.

* <http://www.fratmusic.com> \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month.

* <http://loudfarm.com> \- A music event site.

* <http://www.wisekangaroo.com/> \- Find a tutor.

and many more.

------
cimi_
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bucharest, Romania / Remote

Experienced web developer with solid front-end knowledge. Proficient in:
JavaScript, Java, HTML/CSS. Used to be proficient in PHP, now a bit rusty. I
really like Python and Ruby, little work experience with them though.

Good computer science and development principles foundation (algorithms,
testing, CI, deployment).

I don't have a freelance portfolio because I haven't done much before. Right
now I'm waiting for a work permit and have quit my job; I want to do some work
on the side until I relocate.

I am open to any type of work as long as it's interesting, I will charged
based on my experience (i.e. I will charge less for Python, Ruby or mobile app
development as long as you're willing to accept a slower development pace).

If you're interested, you can find my email in my profile.

Thanks!

Github: <https://github.com/cimi>

StackOverflow: <http://stackoverflow.com/users/182629/alex-ciminian>

------
JonSchneider
SEEKING WORK: Columbus, Cincinnati, Cleveland, Indianapolis, Remote

Z-prototype is a small iOS and Web development shop in the Midwest that
specializes in apps that integrate into web services. Just some of the work
we've done this last month includes a group photo-sharing application, an app
that integrates with various APIs for making donations to charities, and a web
application for certification accreditation for a niche industry. We
specialize in white-label work for other agencies, but we also accept direct
clients who are looking for wholesale app development rates for larger
projects.

Email me at jon@z-prototype.com and we can go over your idea for free, no
strings attached. Unlike others we don't charge for or set a time limit on
meetings - meetings are always free, because we want to build you the product
you want. You pay only for time spent coding.

------
samuellevy
SEEKING WORK

Location: Brisbane, Australia / Remote

Things I do really well: PHP; Javascript; MySQL

Things I do pretty well: Python; Server admin

Things I can do if I _need_ to: Java, C#, perl

Some open source things that I built:

<http://www.samuellevy.com/mico> (2010) - PHP, MySQL, Javascript; Simple call
tracker for small businesses. Translated into Russian, Spanish, and (shortly)
Chinese

<https://github.com/samlev/blogfile> (2012) - PHP, MySQL; A single-file PHP
blog (which I have since largely re-written since it was released to make my
own blog better: <http://blog.samuellevy.com>)

LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/pub/samuel-levy/17/195/3a4>

Contact: sam+hn@samuellevy.com

------
orangethirty
SEEKING WORK [REMOTE] [USA] [American Citizen] [WILL TRAVEL]

Why should you hire me?

 _I ship._

I don't waste time and/or spend all day on reddit.com. I work a lot and
guarantee delivery.

Full stack software engineer. Experience building e-commerce systems (with
Stripe and Paypal integrations), high demand advertising networks, CMS, search
engines, and more.

My current main language is Python, but have professional experience with
Ruby, Common Lisp, Javascript, C#, C, PHP among others.

I can do front end to back end work. Know how to properly setup a secure
server. Apache, nginx, gunicorn, etc.

I also do Android Apps.

Frameworks include Django, Flask, Tornado, Rails, Sinatra, Symfonym,
Codeigniter, Bootstrap, Jquery, among others.

I currently have a flat rate structure broken down in week long spaces. Email
me for more details. No hourly work.

I'm never overbooked and offer support for your project.

References available upon request.

 _Will seriously consider long term offers._

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE - keyston [at] conceptual-ideas.com

Full-stack software engineer with 7+ years of experience Specialize in Systems
architecture at large scale.

Previous Startups (Lead Developer):

<http://www.pearanalytics.com>

<http://www.pickgrapevine.com/>

Languages: Python,PHP, JavaScript, Java, Scala,HTML5,Less

Frontend : JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Handlebars),HTML5,Less,Bootstrap

Backend : Play!,Django,Kohana,Codeigniter,Node.js

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Linux

<http://1lacrosse.com/custom-shafts/design-lab>

<http://ihaveinternet.com/portfolio/>

<http://github.com/cideas>

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed

------
onetinybit
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA - New York, NY - Remote

We are a small web development shop specializing in Ruby on Rails, Design, iOS
and Android Application. That is currently run by
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=wilsonlin45> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=danest>

We do Ruby on Rails, Javascript/jQuery, BackboneJS, iOS Applications and
Android Applications.

You can visit our portfolio at <http://onetinybit.com/> and
<http://wilsonlin.com/>

Contact us at onetinybit@gmail.com or <http://onetinybit.com/contact/>

------
kleinsch
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local - Long or Short Term Projects

I'm a full-stack Java and Rails developer as well as a published mobile app
developer.

Web/Back-End Development - An expert in Java and Rails environments.
Comfortable with web development, including HTML, CSS, and JavaScript.
Significant JavaScript experience, including client-side MV* with Backbone.js
as well as back-end Javascript with Node.js.

Mobile Development - Have deployed multiple apps across iOS and Android
platforms for phones and tablets. Experienced in both native (iOS, Android)
and cross-platform HTML (Sencha Touch, JQuery Mobile) development.

nick.kleinschmidt@gmail.com

<http://www.kleinsch.com>

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/nickkleinschmidt>

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or occasional travel around Europe fine. Native British
developer based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end and front-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL,
experienced with Apache/nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

<http://track-chat.com> (also uses Erlang, but I am by no means an expert!)

<http://interactwive.com>

<http://tweetingmachine.com>

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general. I always
chatting about requirements, feel free to drop me a line at tom@tbbpolska.com

------
airlocksoftware
SEEKING WORK - Salt Lake City, UT, or will travel for remote work

I primarily develop native Android applications, although I also work with
Clojure/Clojurescript and front-end dev with Javascript/LESS/HTML5.

Check out my open source Hacker News client for Android: GIthub:
<https://github.com/bishopmatthew/HackerNews> Google Play:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksof...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksoftware.hackernews)

My website & portfolio: <http://airlocksoftware.com/>

I'd love to build an Android app for a cool startup! Email me -
matt@airlocksoftware.com

------
ashraful
SEEKING WORK - Remote Web+Mobile UI designer and front-end developer.

4+ years of experience with designing usable interfaces with a focus on
increasing user conversions.

Designed patio11's site which increased his conversion rate and profits:

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-
frustratin...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-frustrating/)

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-
ma...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-made-me-a-
small-fortune/)

Experience with Photoshop, Illustrator, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript/Jquery.
Knowledge of Ruby, Rails, BackboneJS, Git and Heroku.

Portfolio: <http://www.madebyargon.com>

Pricing: $55/hour

Email: inlith@gmail.com

------
Baliw
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area or Remote (Will Travel)

I build single-page web apps and SaaS platforms. I understand both biz speak
and tech speak and enjoy connecting the two worlds together.

Front-end: Ember.js, Angular.js, Backbone.js

Back-end: Go, Python, Node.js or Ruby.

<http://resume.dan.me/>

<https://grouptalent.com/talent/3944>

<https://github.com/baliw>

<http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel>

<https://angel.co/daniel-walton>

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/dangogh>

------
leandroarts
SEEKING WORK -

> Wordpress developer & Designer. > PHP (CodeIgniter) APP development. > SEO.

Please visit my portfolio at <http://leandroarts.com> for case studies and
contact details.

USA based (NYC Metro). Remote work only. Cheers.

------
ammmir
SEEKING WORK - Mountain View, CA or REMOTE

Full-stack engineer consultant looking for either a) node.js & API projects,
b) Objective-C API/SDK work, or c) prototype/PoC web development.

* Portfolio: <http://amirmalik.net>

* GitHub: <https://github.com/ammmir>

* LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/amirmalik>

* Email: amir at pilvy dot com

I'm available 2-3 days a week. Fixed project rate or daily billing only.

P.S. Please provide enough details about your project (including timeframe and
budget), as I get too many inquiries to respond to those just asking "What's
your hourly rate mate?"

------
extramoose
SEEKING WORK - Product/UX/UI Designer + HTML & CSS, familiar with Django &
Rails environments. Available a full 40 hrs/wk after Feb 15th. *
<http://dribbble.com/hastings/>

------
hjay
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Canada

I am a full stack web developer and consultant based in Vancouver, B.C.

I provide web development and consulting services to software development
companies, consulting firms, creative studios, and more.

I strongly believe the best interests of my clients are critical to our
successful collaboration on current and future projects.

If you have a business and are looking for a website, SEO, web security
consultation, or even internal web applications, I would love to speak with
you.

What I can do for you:

* General technical consulting

* Web security consulting

* Frontend/backend Development (PHP, HTML5, CSS3, JQuery, etc)

* Wordpress themes and modifications

* Search Engine Optimization

* API development

* Responsive design

<http://jayhuang.org>

You can contact me at hnfreelance@jayhuang.org

------
chanced
SEEKING WORK - Remote, US Citizen, Can travel

\-----

I've been a consultant for pretty much my entire career and for the past 3
years almost all of that has been telecommute. I've worked on projects ranging
in size from being the only developer to being amongst over a hundred other
developers.

I pride myself in being a creative generalist that can specialize when it's
called upon. I love UX, I really dig the business side of the house, and of
course I love cranking out code.

\-----

Languages: JavaScript, Ruby, C#

Frameworks: Ruby on Rails 3+, Node.js, Asp.Net MVC (any version)

Databases: Mongo, SQL Server, Postgres, Mysql (I am by no means a dba though).

\-----

I have my own LLC and can do C2C, 1099, or W2. I'm available for either full
or part-time work. I can start immediately.

------
timmillwood
SEEKING WORK Always looking to take on small Ruby on Rails, Sinatra or Drupal
projects, tweaks, updates and upgrades. <http://www.millwoodonline.co.uk/>

------
Jasber
SEEKING WORK - Triangle, NC or REMOTE

Full-stack developer + "business guy" with 10+ years of experience

Specialize in conversion rate optimization (making you more money).

Resume: <http://bradjasper.com/resume/>

Latest Mobile App: <http://bradjasper.com/perfectpitchpiano/>

Latest Web App: <http://domaingroovy.com/>

Latest Side Project: <http://bradjasper.com/subtle-patterns-bookmarklet/>

I love building cool stuff, e-mail me :)

------
stuartjmoore
SEEKING WORK

Washington, DC Metro Area (or Remote)

Mobile App Designer & Consultant

I'm a mobile app UX designer and consultant available for all platforms: iOS
(iPhone & iPad), Android, & Windows Phone. If you want to start (or re-finish)
an app, give me a call first.

I know the design guidelines just as well as the code underneath. Everything I
create comes from someone who's gotten his hands dirty with development on
multiple occasions.

<http://blankdesign.io> (I know about the URL, I'm still transferring
everything)

<http://stuartjmoore.com>

------
psycr
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Human/machine interface designer/developer. From scratch experience and
interface design, from the napkin to nginx.

Frontend: HTML5 (Haml, Slim), CSS3 (Sass, Less), JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery,
Ember.js, Backbone.js, Handlebars)

Backend: Ruby, Rails, Mongodb (Mongoid), Postgres

Design: Pencils, pens, paper, Photoshop

NOTE: I am not available to do any work relating to social networks, online
marketplaces broadly, and will have to review any consumer-focussed work
before I can confirm availability. If you're working on a b2b product we're
probably game though.

<http://robotfuture.net/>

------
adam_albrecht
SEEKING WORK - Based in Columbus, Ohio but willing to travel. My specialties
are Ruby, Rails, and javascript/Coffeescript/jQuery/Backbone, but I also have
a great deal of experience with iOS, Chrome Extensions, UX Design, and ASP.net
MVC. We also have 2 other freelancers under the JetCode brand that have
extremely similar skill sets.

Email: adam [at] jetcode.io

<http://jetcode.io/>

<http://github.com/adamalbrecht>

<https://twitter.com/adam_albrecht>

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am from Pakistan and posses 10+ years of professional experience in software
development. I have developed apps for corporate sector, enterprise and for
consumers.

I have working experience on PHP, Java and Python but not limited to these
languages. Technically I can work on any language when needed. I am a self-
learner, passionate and a curious individual.

I have worked on high volume websites and involved in optimization of system
where needed. Beside RDBMS systems I have working knowledge of NoSQL Databases
like MongoDB. I have worked on cache mechanisms like Memcache and Queue
systems like BeanstalkD.

Beside engineering I also have interest and inclination towards business side
and have worked on projects from inception of idea till deployment. I often
work on different applications on my own to solve my own problems and
eventually for others. In 2006 I created a PHP Class that converts MySQL data
into JSON. I got 3rd prize by PHPClasses and was featured on Ajaxian.com. I
also created a Quran MSN bot that used to get 30k looksup/month. In 2010 I
applied in Dubai SeedStartup Incubator program and got selected in Top 25
candidates.

My Profile: <http://pk.linkedin.com/in/kadnan>. Beside my additional work can
be seen in below URLs

\- <http://www.freelancer.com/u/kadnan.html> \- Github:
<https://github.com/kadnan/> <Though it's not so attractive> \- My first WP
plugin: <http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/twerrific-lite/>

\- My GreaseMonkey based script: <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/112365>

I also worked on iPhone apps for self and client. Self are taken off due to
expiration. Following is the App I made for client:

<http://humanappeal.org.uk/zakat/app/>

My Profile and CV on LinkedIn: <http://pk.linkedin.com/in/kadnan>

------
conorh
SEEKING FREELANCER

Must be onsite in NYC, no remote work unfortunately.

Looking for freelancers with experience in the following two areas for a
project.

Front end development: \- Javascript/backbone - must be able to demonstrate
extensive javascript experience \- Bonus if you know Ruby on Rails

Server development: \- Go - Not expecting you to know Go, we know it is new
enough that few developers have significant experience with it, but we are
looking for developers that can demonstrate significant experience in scalable
server development in any language. If you do have Go projects to show that is
a bonus.

------
briggers
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel within Europe, or anywhere really.

\- Full stack web developer in Python or Clojure or Scala. eg.
<http://www.uithing.com/> and <http://www.automaticaircon.com/>

\- Proven iOS developer. eg. [https://itunes.apple.com/ms/app/voicee-talk-
whenever!/id4866...](https://itunes.apple.com/ms/app/voicee-talk-
whenever!/id486604582?mt=8)

\- Intermediate machine learning, neural network specialist.

\- Past C++ master. May require convincing to go back.

------
notnoop
SEEKING WORK - Boston, NYC, OR Remote

My general interests are in building mobile apps and large scalable
distributed server systems.

Experience with many technologies:

\- iOS and Android development

\- Server technologies: Scala/Python/Java, AWS/EC2, Hadoop, Akka,
Postgres/MongoDB/Redis/MySQL

email: notnoop<at>judeapps.com

github: <https://github.com/notnoop>

stackoverflow: <http://stackoverflow.com/users/125844/notnoop>

linkedin: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/mahmoodali>

------
mmcconnell1618
SEEKING WORK -- Richmond, VA area or Remote (limited travel)

    
    
      - iOS and Android Apps (finishing up work for CarMax now)
      - eCommerce Apps (past clients include Eddie Bauer, Godiva, 1800Flowers)
      - .NET based Web Apps or Desktop Apps
      - RESTful APIs
    

I'm looking for mid to long term contract work on a 1099 basis. I'm open to
limited travel as required for projects. I have a long history of delivering
solutions to problems on-time and on-budget for some of the largest online
retailers.

Contact: marcus@bvsoftware.com

~~~
brianbreslin
I gave your info to my friend at Martin agency in richmond.

~~~
mmcconnell1618
Thanks Brian!

------
jameswyse
SEEKING WORK - Brisbane, Australia or remote.

I'm a full-stack developer & designer with skills in JavaScript (browser and
node.js). I've also got experience with PHP (including Wordpress and many
other CMS/frameworks) and various SQL and noSQL databases.

I'm looking to take on any front-end development work (full website design +
implementation, PSD to HTML, complex web applications, etc) or any interesting
node.js projects!

Web: <http://www.lemoncreative.net> E-Mail: hello@lemoncreative.net

------
theoj
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote.

I am a mobile software engineer who focuses on building Android apps. Within
the last 2 years, I have built five Android apps plus two reusable Android
SDKs. You can see all my work below:

<http://www.bricolsoftconsulting.com/category/portfolio/>

I have previous experience with C/C++, C#/VB.NET, and HTML / PHP. Feel free to
get in touch -- email is theo---AT---bricolsoftconsulting----DOT---com.

------
kreutz
SEEKING WORK - Salt Lake City/Remote

We are dev/design shop out of Salt Lake City, UT specializing in frontend web-
development (HTML5, CSS3, JS, Backbone, Responsive), Ruby on Rails, iOS, and
Wordpress.

You can have a look at some of our past work here: <http://airkrft.com>

Also finished up this side project not to long ago: <http://mixture.fm>

Traveling to work on-site is always a possibility.

Ran by @erickreutz and @jordanbrown

Contact me at eric@airkrft.com

------
Fishel
Looking for an experienced front end .net developer with database development
experience (ORACLE preferred), to develop brand new CRM and billing
applications. Most be detailed and very hard worker. Location Lakewood NJ.
Telecommute potentially available but for the first 3-5 months will need to be
in the office at least 3-4 times a week. Very good compensation package.
Deregulated energy market experience a big plus. ffrid@enersoft.biz

~~~
moron4hire
I would be interested if it weren't for the office time requirement.

------
integralRich
SEEKING WORK - Dayton, OH area or Remote

Specialties: Java, Mathematical Modeling

Familiar with several different technologies

Project based

9 years experience in all aspects of product development.

M.Sc. with focus in programming languages

Contact: bb@brentonbostick.com

------
fmw
SEEKING WORK. Remote. Based in the Netherlands (CET), but able to conform to
US timezones if necessary.

Clojure & Clojurescript developer with a lot of experience in web development
and search (e.g. Apache Lucene and web scraping; see
<https://github.com/fmw/alida> for a link to a video of a talk in London on
that subject).

Willing to travel if necessary. My contact information is in my HN profile.

------
tgflynn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Based in Rochester NY)

Specialties : Computer Vision (Including OpenCV) Machine Learning C++
Development

Project based or hourly ($100 per hour).

No web development.

Contact: tgflynn@cogniception.com

------
bgxvsp
SEEKING WORK - Bay Area, CA - remote possible

Background: MIT, Google, MS/MSR, startups, more

Specialties: full-stack engineering/architecture and statistical
analysis/machine learning

Sample of platforms worked with: Python, Java, C, C++, Haskell, Scala, R, PHP,
Javascript, HTML/CSS, Linux, Windows kernel, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Salesforce,
Android, AWS, App Engine, Hadoop, many frameworks/libs

Have worked with Fortune 500s and top universities down to SMBs and startups.

bgxvsp at hotmail

------
Udo
SEEKING REMOTE WORK / short local engagements throughout Europe. I'm
specializing in

1) PHP scalability consulting, refactoring, and bug hunting

2) quick (24h) web app prototypes and proof-of-concepts

Languages: PHP, Ruby, JavaScript, Delphi, Java, C

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Node.js, Mac OS X, Linux, BSD

Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, jQuery, MySQL, JSON message passing, WebSockets, WebGL,
mobile web development

\--- --- ---

My profile: <http://udos.name>

or contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
46Bit
SEEKING WORK - UK and Europe, on-site or remote

Full-stack freelance developer: Ruby, PHP, Node.js, CoffeeScript,
SASS/Compass/Inuit.

I've got experience programming with 3D models, working with YC startups and
am familiar with a very large range of programming languages.

* Github: <https://github.com/46Bit>

* About: <http://notaunicorn.com>

* Email: michael[at]notaunicorn[dot]com

------
AlexanderZ
SEEKING WORK - Remote

\-------------

Rails, HTML5, CSS3, Ember, Backbone, Responsive design, SCSS, Coffeescript.

\-------------

Alexander Zaytsev, alexander@say26.com

Blog: <http://say26.com>

Github: <http://github.com/AlexanderZaytsev>

Twitter: <https://twitter.com/AlexandrZaytsev>

\-------------

I'm partially booked right now. I'll find the time if you have a great
project, though.

------
matthiaswh
SEEKING WORK - Upstate New York or Remote

Primarily make a living off WordPress right now, but also experienced with
Python & Django. Competent at building sites top to bottom, converting PSD to
a WordPress theme, plugin development or modification.

Also did SEO & AdWords management for several years and I keep up to date.
Great at the technical stuff, planning, analyzing data and turning it into
actions.

mwhager87[at]gmail . com

------
danielflopes
Hi there, We are a Portugal based team with previous experience at startups,
making our own products and consulting work.

We are now focusing on helping other entrepreneurs by doing great web and
mobile products, for a fair price.

We love working with: Ruby on Rails Javascript & jQuery HTML5/CSS3 Mongodb,
Redis linode & AWS

We are <http://whitesmith.co/> info@whitesmith.co

------
tomislav
SEEKING WORK

iOS design and development. I'm from Croatia.

I have 16 years of experience in web development and 4 years in iOS dev. I've
built Rails web apps and node.js backends for my apps, so you could say I'm a
full stack developer.

Latest iOS app: <https://track.gs>

Github: <https://github.com/tomislav>

Contact: tomislav at 7sols.com

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK - Remote (UK/Spain based) I'm an independent developer that helps
startups and small business. My primary tools are Ruby(on
Rails/Sinatra/Padrino), JavaScript(jQuery, Backbone, Raphael). I would love to
talk to you. <http://filipeamoreira.com> or email me: hi@filipemoreira.com

------
joshmlewis
SEEKING WORK - Greenville, SC or remote.

I am a UX and UI consultant that loves solving challenging problems. I have
experience in web applications and mobile apps. I can work on retainer or an
hourly rate ($150). I can also take on MVP projects with my developing
partner. We specialize in Rails and efficiency. We move fast and deliver
quality products.

josh[at]joshmlewis.com

------
bioinformatics
SEEKING WORK - Canada, remote I am a bioinformatician with some years of
experience in most bioinformatics tools. I have programmed in C/C++, Python, R
(little experience), Objective C. Large experience on HPC systems, can do
system maintenance, data crunching and parsing, data management,
(bio)informatics best practices.

My website is on my profile.

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web development AND design, iOS + Android. A horse with a horn. Billions of
years experience.

Exciting bullet points:

* PHP - primarily Codeigniter but I'm flexible :)

* HTML 5 / CSS 3

* Javascript (+ jQuery)

* iOS/Android app dev (Titanium / PhoneGap)

* Git/Mercurial

* SEO

I also have a degree of exposure to things like SASS, Mongo, AWS etc etc.

Kind of things I've built recently:

* E-commerce x 100

* JS rug builder

* iPhone restaurant offers app

* iPad fashion app

* Sexy mrP/CRM enterprisey integrations

My site: <http://pitbot.net> \- email in profile.

I'm in the UK.

------
startupstella
SEEKING FREELANCER

Hey HN, we're looking for more Java freelance devs to join matchist
(<http://matchist.com/talent>). We're getting a lot of great java projects but
don't have too many devs (matchist is a high end technical skills curation
platform...ie we match awesome devs to awesome projects)

~~~
jplmelanson
Can't see projects before registering? Meh...

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK — Remote

Especially good with conceptualising and building mobile-first (iOS) apps and
backend API. Had no. 1 app in Japan and top 20 app in US app store.

Full stack software engineer. Focused on iOS and complementary backends. Good
eye for detail and design. 12 years experience with both building and selling
software for both SMBs and enterprise.

hweeboon@gmail.com

------
baldwinlouie
SEEKING FREELANCER - SF Bay Area

We are a web and software development company in the SF Bay Area working on
projects in many different industries.

We are seeking an experienced Android developer to help us with a some
interesting projects.

Local developers preferred. If interested, send resume, web site, code samples
or Github account to jobs(@)bitsprout.net

------
orangethirty
SEEKING FREELANCER [REMOTE]

Front end developer with experience working on canvas and/or video games.
Project entails building a javascript app with canvas.

This opportunity has the potential to turn into a long term contract.

Only people with good understanding and experience with native javascript (no
Jquery).

I'm pretty flexible and won't bother you with endless meetings.

Email in profile.

------
samuelgoodwin
SEEKING WORK:

iOS and OS X engineering. I'm in Amsterdam, so remote work is ideal.

Last iOS apps: <http://le.mu.rs>, <http://areyouinterested.com>

Development blog: <http://samuelgoodwin.tumblr.com>

------
selamin
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Atlanta

Web application developer with a focus on simple & usable interfaces.

Front end development via: Javascript, jQuery, MV* frameworks (Backbone &
Custom frameworks), HTML(5), CSS

Back end developent in PHP.

Have a look at some of my past work here: <http://www.23andwalnut.com>

------
kelsokennedy
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver, Canada - Remote/Onsite

We're a full service boutique agency. Our focus is on user oriented design and
sustainable marketing campaigns.

Our portfolio can be found here: <http://redstamp.ca/our-work/>

Contact us at hello@redstamp.ca or through our website.

------
edgeman27
SEEKING FREELANCER - London - Remote work only

iOS game dev, cocos2D

I am an iOS dev based in London with a client who has a requirement for a
basic, mathematics-based children's 2D game on iPhone. I'd like to work with
another freelancer who has a good portfolio of Cocos2D based games. Ideally UK
based.

alex@alexedge.co.uk

------
jwwest
SEEKING WORK - Dallas, TX or remote

PHP / Ruby / Objective-C (iOS) / Node.js Developer

<http://treehousemobile.net>

<https://www.dropbox.com/s/km8p1xybl698gg1/jwwest_resume.pdf>

------
benwoodward
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Middleweight Ruby on Rails Developer Based in UK

\-------------------

Ruby on Rails

Javascript / JQuery / Coffeescript

Haml / Sass / Susy / Compass / Responsive Layouts / Modular CSS / Bootstrap

RSpec / MiniTest / Cucumber

\-------------------

web: <http://benw.me>

github: <https://github.com/benwoodward>

------
anderspetersson
SEEKING WORK, Remote or in Sweden

Skills includes Django, Python, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML5, CSS3 and Linux.

Would like to pick up some cool Django projects while I'm bootstraping my own
product. More info and contact: <http://anderspetersson.se>

------
br0ke
Seeking work: USA/Baltimore|Remote

iOS dev (Native/ObjC), backend dev (C, ObjC, PHP, Ruby, scheme, common lisp,
java, python), SysAdmin/config (fbsd,obsd,solaris,linux)

<http://www.elfga.com/~erik/> erik@elfga.com

------
switz
SEEKING WORK - Syracuse, NYC, or remote

I love working with coffeescript and node. I'm quite experienced with
Backbone.js, DerbyJS, express, and a plethora of other frameworks.

<http://github.com/switz> hi@saewitz.com

------
smartial_arts
SEEKING WORK - Melbourne, Australia or remote.

Web & Mobile Development. Proven track of record: high-profile clients
including major Australian companies.

<http://nimblegecko.com>

------
orangethirty
SEEKING FREELANCER [REMOTE ONLY]

Designer. Websites, logo, character (mascot) design. Experience is nice, but
not completely necessary. Send profile link and pricing structure. Contact
details in my profile.

~~~
ahernpaul
Hi, a friend sent me this link. I love to design websites, logos, draw
characters and whatnot. I am proficient with vector illustration. Here is my
site: <http://www.ahernpaul.com>

My rate is $50/hr and I am amenable to flat fees for full projects.

-Paul Ahern 917.584.4120

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Missouri

iOS/Android dev shop. Give us your JSON backend and we'll take it from there.

Portfolio & Information: <http://quarkworks.net>

Contact: koonce TA gmail.com

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

I'm a Python/Django developer who's too modest to say how awesome he is.

More details: <http://ram.rachum.com/cv/>

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or REMOTE

\- Full-stack developer

\- 10+ years experience

\- Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, jQuery, HTML5

\- Occasional Java and Python

\- PostGIS

\- Solr/Lucene

\- Stats/Machine Learning

\- Blog & portfolio: <http://illuminatedcomputing.com/>

------
ahmedaly
Seeking Work! - Cairo, Egypt... Working remotely!

PHP, mysql, expert in dealing with APIs such as facebook & twitter, and all
kind of APIs!

The average project is for $125 only! And I work for $7/hr

------
vjk2005
SEEKING WORK — India( remote ) I design logos and websites. 6 years
experience. Portfolio: <http://www.dffrnt.com/>

------
madamepsychosis
SEEKING WORK - Remote/ London/ Berlin

iOS & Ruby on Rails. Familiar with graphics & non-ARC iPhone apps. Contact:
sp668@cam.ac.uk

------
binarydreams
SEEKING WORK - <http://codetheory.in/resume/>

~~~
nXqd
Good resume :)

------
CoachRufus87
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Austin, TX Ruby on Rails. Contact info under profile.

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK

Location: Brussels, Belgium; Manchester, UK; remote.

Skills: C; x86 assembly; sh, python and perl scripting; English; Dutch.

Contact information in profile.

